# green rock



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

I like finishing on mr sheetrock ...you can wipe it tight and it dont build up a line on nails. kind of wish all rock was mr:whistling2:


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

Our MR board is purple :yes:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

thefinisher said:


> Our MR board is purple :yes:


I guess the Barney generation is old enough to influence the consumer market now:whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## gordie (Nov 6, 2012)

The only thing i hate about M.R. is you only get exactly how much you need and that seems to be when i forget a # and then it,s like what the hell do i do now Idiot..must be the color :yes: or what I,m smokin.

Got to say i do some creative thinkin when i do screw those up lol.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> I guess the Barney generation is old enough to influence the consumer market now:whistling2::whistling2:


----------

